# 5/11/11 55 lb Wahoo



## kgegolf (Feb 25, 2009)

Around noon , 1 mile north of Nipple, 6 kts. , bait shower teaser with 10" black & purple plastic squid.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT FISH!!! And thanks for the info!

Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! congratulations on fine eats...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Real NICE!!!!!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Good eating fish!!!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

In that boat?! No offense a very nice boat...but dang


----------



## kgegolf (Feb 25, 2009)

17 Capehorn...no problem, just have to pick your days obviously.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Whipped him with the 'ol Minn Kota trolling motor, huh? Sweet catch. I've been out there in a 19ft Cape Horn, and yes, you have to pick your days.


----------



## kgegolf (Feb 25, 2009)

The new anchor lock feature on the Minn Kota is better than the real anchor for holding on structure...especially when fishing solo. Great for working weed lines and slow trolling as well.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet!!! I've spent many a day around the Nipple/131 in a 17 footer. :thumbup:


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Very sweet! We fish our 17 CH out there as well .just gotta pick your days.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

oh that nipple, its lookin like a good season in the makin. Congrats on a nice hooter.


----------

